
Discovery of Czech tiger farm exposes illegal trade in heart of Europe - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/nov/19/gruesome-discovery-of-czech-tiger-farm-exposes-illegal-trade-in-heart-of-europe
======
bediger4000
This is a great article. Really, really cyberpunk - "he large Czech-Vietnamese
community". "illegal tiger farms ... are also operating in the middle of the
EU". "processed products such as tiger wine and broth".

William Gibson would be a good person to write this novel. Hollis Henry could
once again be on the trail of something so mysterious, so avante guard, that
we proles can't possible understand it.

